# casuarinas, un poco de la vista y algo de san isidro



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

un poco de este suburbio limeño, q cada dia se expande mas hacia arriba, aun se ven las primeras casas casi intactas









































































































ahora la vista, que es lo mejor de la zona, se ve hasta san lorenzo  

















































































































bueno regresando a mi zona  lo urbano es lo mio


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

mostras tus fotos, gracias


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me encantaron gracias por compartirlass.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente me han gustado bastante las fotos. Las Casuarinas es una zona nueva para el foro, la verdad se nota que aún tiene mucho por crecer.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

bacanes tus fotos ..........especialmente las vistas hacia san isidro


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Me encantaron todas las fotos!! deberias ponerlo en el foro internacional:cheers:.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

woow que zona mas TOP!. ya quisieramos que en nuestras ciudades del norte existiera tanto verde!!... como siempre he dicho, el norte chileno tiene que aprender de lima en el tema de los parques y las áreas verdes!.

Las fotos en las que se ve de fondo el mar estan muy bonitas, felicitaciones.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

lindas fotos ,que pena que estaba un poco nublado pero igual lindas.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ Cierto el sol habría favorecido aún más a las fotos. Igual estan muy buenas .

P.D: Las fotos urbanas son las mejores.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esta foto está de la P-M. Me gustaron bastante las fotos donde se ve el horizonte. :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Estas de aka esta muy buenas :banana: deberias ponerlas tbn en Wikipedia


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Viendo esas panorámica digo " Ala miércoles... qué grande que es Lima" y pensar que en esas fotos ya no llega a salir la zona de Lima norte.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LE FALTA ORDENNNNNNNN A LIMA LAS FOTOS ME DAN LA RAZON,GRACIAS X COMPARTILAS ESTAN CHEVERES.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Interesantes panoramicas .


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve un skyline bajitop pero parejo en algunas zonas. Chevere el thread !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos, justo las que estaba buscando para mi proyecto en 3D.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

gracias por tus fotos manuel, tan chvrs!!! tengo fotos de Casuarinas pero la calidad de las fotos no me gusta, mi cámara estaba malitahno: por eso no las puse pero hay algunas rescatables, me tengo q dar tiempo pshno:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

De los mejores threads que he visto en SSC. Felicitaciones Manuel.


----------



## javierleon74 (Dec 20, 2006)

ES UNA LASTIMA QUE EN PLENO SIGLO 21 Y EN UNA URBANIZACION TAN BONITA TODAVIA NO SE PIENSE QUE ASI COMO DEBE HABER CALLES PARA LOS CARROS TAMBIEN DEBE HABER A N D E N E S PARA QUE LA GENTE CAMINE!!!EN ARBOLES Y JARDINES 10 PUNTOS EN URBANISMO 0 PUNTOS... Y ALGUNAS URBANIZACIONES DE LAMOLINA VAN POR EL ESTILO. lA GENTE QUE VIENE DE FUERA NO ENTIENDE ESTE TIPO DE COSAS. PARA NOSOTROS YA ES TAN NORMAL??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Disculpas pero acá en Los Angeles varias zonas en las cuales no existen veredas. Partes de la avenida Mulholland es una de ellas. Se trata de una avenida con varias mansiones y urbanizaciones exclusivas.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

bonitas las fotos de Casuarinas , pero podría mejorar la ambientación urbana de la zona.Los detalles son muy importantes


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)

muy buenas fotos


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Otro buen thread de fotos, felicitaciones, me gustaron mucho, en especial las panorámicas, creo que son de las mejores panorámicas de Lima que se han puesto en el foro últimamente, geniales.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Viendo esas panorámica digo " Ala miércoles... qué grande que es Lima" y pensar que en esas fotos ya no llega a salir la zona de Lima norte.


A decir verdad, No salen, Lima Norte, ni Lima Sur, ni Lima Este, de hecho la Vista desde las casuarinas abarcan solo la Bahia sur de Lima (tb conocida como bahia de Miraflores hasta donde sé) o sea de San Lorenzo, y la Punta, hacia Chorrillos, por el morro.

Las Casuarinas son magnificas, y tienen una densidad super baja de población, para mi solo hay una cosita cuestionable, por que no hay veredas???? o sea comprendo que todos tienen auto y eso que siempre dicen, pero la verdad me da a denotar un planeamiento urbano algo deficiente, deberian poner verdas adoquinadas o las comunes y silvestres pero en muy buen estado, y que los jardines frontales de las casas tuvieran como colinitas verdes, y hartas flores se veria mucho mejor (pero por favor Veredas!!!!) que hasta cuando se sale a correr en la mañana y todo el mundo va rumbo a su trabajo te ganas unos hiper sustos!!! y correr en casa en una corredora a decir verdad aburre!!!! (no vivo ahi, aunque sería bacan mudarme con mi tia que si vive ahi y encima me adora, pero a mi que me gusta mucho salir a caminar, me volveria loco sin veredas!!!!)


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Chvre lugar, pero lo que no me gustan son los cables de luz y teléfono, le dan un mal aspecto, todo debe ser cableado subterráneo, por lo general bonito lugar y con bastante verde, gracias por postear tus fotos manuel_rs

Esta toma no me gusta parecen telas de araña









Esta toma es la mejor


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Chèvere esa foto con el Sol ocultàndose...:cheers:*


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Impresionante la vista.
Y veo que las casas están a mayor altura de la que me imaginaba.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Super bravazas las fotos, porqué ya no haces threads manuelrs?


----------



## Samnaso (Jul 13, 2007)

guillermochs said:


> Chvre lugar, pero lo que no me gustan son los cables de luz y teléfono, le dan un mal aspecto, todo debe ser cableado subterráneo, por lo general bonito lugar y con bastante verde, gracias por postear tus fotos manuel_rs
> 
> Esta toma no me gusta parecen telas de araña
> 
> ...


Creo que a nadie le gustan esos cables.... y eso que de las Calles y avenidas de Lima norte, sur y este estan peores.


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

J Block said:


> Disculpas pero acá en Los Angeles varias zonas en las cuales no existen veredas. Partes de la avenida Mulholland es una de ellas. Se trata de una avenida con varias mansiones y urbanizaciones exclusivas.



Pense que vivias en Lima!


----------



## SkyArequipa24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Muy bonitas las fotos gracias por los aportes.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Me gustaron las panoramicas y la foto donde se ve a los lejos el hotel marriot.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos! Las Casuarinas se ve fantástica y San Isidro también (como siempre).

PD: Si no hay veredas, es porque no son necesarias creo, ya que todos se movilizan en carro ahí.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No son necesarias? no creo...:cheers:*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> Esta foto está de la P-M. Me gustaron bastante las fotos donde se ve el horizonte. :banana:


Si, no se pueden quejar, tienen vista al mar


----------

